# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  PSD to wordpress themes

## hdmi

Pershendetje

di ndonjeri ndonje soft qe ben te mundur  konvertimin e templateve nga psd (photoshop) ne themes per wordpress (html & css).

----------


## amarsyla

> Pershendetje
> 
> di ndonjeri ndonje soft qe ben te mundur  konvertimin e templateve nga psd (photoshop) ne themes per wordpress (html & css).



Nuk ka aso programe, as mos u lodh te kerkosh.

----------


## Klevis_Vl

eshte e pamundur te behet kjo gje...

----------

